# Lost my sweet cat yesterday - please help!



## seddon.kate (7 mo ago)

my lovely sweet boy cat Popsicle was killed by a car on my road yesterday morning. He just had his first birthday. He was such a sweet natured boy and he just doesn't deserve this. I feel so much guilt about letting him out at night, I don't know how to get over it. I made the decision to let him come and go as he pleases from the cat flap based on knowing that cats prefer freedom, and they love being out at night. This was the wrong decision, and one I regret terribly. He was having a lovely life up until yesterday - enjoying the garden with all the flowers blooming, enjoying being out at dusk and bringing home a mouse now and then, enjoying coming and going. He was very happy. But now I've been reading advice from Cats Protection saying you shouldn't let your cats out at night and I feel just devastated. I thought our road was ok, being a cul de sac but obviously some one has entered our road too quickly, and his life has sadly come to an end. Can someone help me to rationalise my thoughts because at the moment I just feel I should never have let him out at night, ever....my idealistic view of how a cat's life should be , is not possible in this day and age.😔


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m sorry for your loss. Guilt is a wasted emotion but natural after losing a pet. Look after yourself he sounded very loved. Try not to blame yourself. What would you say to a friend in your position?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad for you to lose your beloved Popsicle. From what you wrote it sounds like he had a very happy life with you looking after him. He was fed and cared for and loved which is all a cat really wants. 

It is devastating to lose him so young but he will have had no concept of time. Cats live for the moment.

Be comforted that you have been able to know the joy a cat can bring to your life from having Popsicle with you and hopefully his legacy will be one that you will open your home to other cats in the future.

Don’t blame yourself for what happened - you felt that your were doing your best for him - but do learn from it for the future.

A lot of us on the forum have indoor cats or cats with safe outside spaces such as cat runs/catios and cat proof gardens. There are threads we can guide you to for ideas if you do ever decide to open your heart and home to another wonderful cat.

RIP dear Popsicle knowing you are loved xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. 

Guilt is part of the grieving process. He sounds like he had a wonderful life.

Be kind to yourself, and tell yourself you'll be fine, because you will.

RIP Popsicle.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

seddon.kate said:


> my lovely sweet boy cat Popsicle was killed by a car on my road yesterday morning. He just had his first birthday. He was such a sweet natured boy and he just doesn't deserve this. I feel so much guilt about letting him out at night, I don't know how to get over it. I made the decision to let him come and go as he pleases from the cat flap based on knowing that cats prefer freedom, and they love being out at night. This was the wrong decision, and one I regret terribly. He was having a lovely life up until yesterday - enjoying the garden with all the flowers blooming, enjoying being out at dusk and bringing home a mouse now and then, enjoying coming and going. He was very happy. But now I've been reading advice from Cats Protection saying you shouldn't let your cats out at night and I feel just devastated. I thought our road was ok, being a cul de sac but obviously some one has entered our road too quickly, and his life has sadly come to an end. Can someone help me to rationalise my thoughts because at the moment I just feel I should never have let him out at night, ever....my idealistic view of how a cat's life should be , is not possible in this day and age.😔


Hi Kate
I’m so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Popsicle was very happy and enjoyied going outdoors.

Sending warm thoughts to you and hope you find some comfort


----------



## StewieM (Jul 24, 2017)

So sorry for your loss 😢 no amount of guilt can solve the past, and no amount of anxiety can change the future. Sounds like he had a good home and he was a happy kitty. I know you might not want to hear the “time heals all wounds” but I think that's what you need time to heal. 

RIP Popsicle ❤


----------



## seddon.kate (7 mo ago)

Little paws said:


> Hi Kate
> I’m so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Popsicle was very happy and enjoyied going outdoors.
> 
> Sending warm thoughts to you and hope you find some comfort


Thank you so much Little Paws; it does help so much to hear your words.


----------



## seddon.kate (7 mo ago)

StewieM said:


> So sorry for your loss 😢 no amount of guilt can solve the past, and no amount of anxiety can change the future. Sounds like he had a good home and he was a happy kitty. I know you might not want to hear the “time heals all wounds” but I think that's what you need time to heal.
> 
> RIP Popsicle ❤


Thank you - how right you are about guilt and anxiety. It comforts me to hear the words "good home" and "happy Kitty" and I need to focus more on the happy aspects of his short life.


----------



## seddon.kate (7 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> I’m sorry for your loss. Guilt is a wasted emotion but natural after losing a pet. Look after yourself he sounded very loved. Try not to blame yourself. What would you say to a friend in your position?


Thank you so much for taking the time to send me a comforting message.


----------



## seddon.kate (7 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> I’m sorry for your loss. Guilt is a wasted emotion but natural after losing a pet. Look after yourself he sounded very loved. Try not to blame yourself. What would you say to a friend in your position?


Thank you so much for taking the time to send me a comforting message.


----------



## seddon.kate (7 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> I’m sorry for your loss. Guilt is a wasted emotion but natural after losing a pet. Look after yourself he sounded very loved. Try not to blame yourself. What would you say to a friend in your position?


Thank you so much for your kind words and advice.


----------



## seddon.kate (7 mo ago)

LinznMilly said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> Guilt is part of the grieving process. He sounds like he had a wonderful life.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kindness, it has helped a great deal.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

seddon.kate said:


> Thank you so much Little Paws; it does help so much to hear your words.


I’m glad it helps. Take care


----------



## StewieM (Jul 24, 2017)

seddon.kate said:


> Thank you - how right you are about guilt and anxiety. It comforts me to hear the words "good home" and "happy Kitty" and I need to focus more on the happy aspects of his short life.


You are welcome 🤗 take care of yourself and if you feel like you want to talk about Popsicle you know where to post. Lovely people on here who are really nice, friendly and helpful.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, we always guilty how ever we loss them, terrible things happen and we can't change them. Don't beat yourself up he wouldn't want that, try and remember the happy times you shared.


----------

